
Mark Zuckerberg masks Mac webcam and microphone - leetreveil
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36596070
======
_nalply
For the older MacBook models the microphone is nowhere near the audio jack. So
it would be stupid to cover the audio jack.

And for the newer models?

------
aaratn
We are watching you !

------
xavor
If I still wasted money on Apple, I'd rather tape over the logo!

